# My adopted Snakes



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

jozzybdv asked me to post some pics of my snakes adopted from the Richmond Reptile Rescue. So here they are!

Pheobe, whitesided black ratsnake. Sweet little girl.










Opus, black ratsnake. Very friendly guy!










Louie, leucistic texas ratsnake. Nasty disposition, he will bite you as soon as look at you. Val did not want adopt him to me, but I insisted! 









I also adopted Raspberry a peublan milksnake, but I can't seem to find any pics of her!

And as a bonus, Baird's rat, adopted from the North Island Reptile Rescue. He's fun to handle as he's a bit nervous.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the pic that's on the bottom rules


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That leucistic texas ratsnake is really nice looking.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

beautiful snakes! looks like opus is about to shed too. glad you were able to give them homes!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow awsome looking sakes i use to have a california kings snake , i miss the little guy he was just under 5 feet ,


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. I doubt I'll ever have a snake in the house, my wife doesn't like them. I think they are very cool.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

We had a ball python, snakes are fun. Good for you for adopting them, especially that grumpy one!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

target said:


> Very nice. I doubt I'll ever have a snake in the house, my wife doesn't like them. I think they are very cool.


x2

how much did it cost to adopt them? too bad the wife doesnt like snakes.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I know a lot of people who are all interested in my aquariums, but when I say "do you want to come see the snake's habitat?" they go "snake? you have a SNAKE?" it has the biggest tank in the house at a whopping 60gal.. and its a corn snake. Lucky thing. But we gave it such a nice home because it has a bad temperment and we never handle it becuase of that, so it might as well have lots of space.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to wonder where this fear of snakes comes from.... owning a few larger boids myself, I have to remember which friends do or don't come over due to their so-called fear.... to me, it would seem as though they don't understand them, and are therefore afraid of the unknown, as many people are. 

Damn... that was a horrible run-on sentence....


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

They say that the fear of snakes in inborn and natural. Since we came from Africa and there are a lot of venomous snakes there so it's a good instinct to have.

I paid $40 for each of my adoptions. It's pretty a good price, I think.

I have a few non-adoptees as well. Luckily my boyfriend is very tolerant of my pets.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

$40 each seems like a great price to me. I remember them being $100 + in stores when I have seen them.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

target said:


> Very nice. I doubt I'll ever have a snake in the house, my wife doesn't like them. I think they are very cool.


I am on the same bot Daniel. Trust me when I say that you are not the only one :bigsmile:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful snakes and good on you for rescuing them! We keep several (ok, 14) snakes as well and I think they are just so beautiful.


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I have about the same number as well, except for two repeat escape artists who are out on the lam again. Argh!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Katt said:


> Yeah, I have about the same number as well, except for two repeat escape artists who are out on the lam again. Argh!!!


Oh, that's easy to solve, just keep bigger snakes, easier to find 

(They'll turn up eventually - I lost a corn snake for 4 months when I was a kid, she turned up - in the potato bin. Angry but fine! Good luck!)


----------



## jozzybdv (Mar 13, 2011)

@katt..... wow they are kinda scary and the one that you call louie, so white! how bout the venoms? good thing val let you have louie.....so do you let them mingle to each other?


----------

